# Warning: mysql_query() [function.mysql-query]: Can't connect to local MySQL server...



## Lumakrieger (7. August 2009)

*Ich habe in Google gesucht, doch leider gibt es nur Spam (andere Seiten mit der selben Fehlermeldung).

Warning*:  mysql_query() [function.mysql-query]: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/tmp/mysqld.sock' (2) in */homepages/0/d279759275/htdocs/XXX/login.php* on line *10*

*Warning*:  mysql_query() [function.mysql-query]: A link to the server could not be established in */homepages/0/d279759275/htdocs/XXX/login.php* on line *10*

*Warning*:  mysql_num_rows(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL result resource in */homepages/0/d279759275/htdocs/XXX/login.php* on line *11

Was genau meint er mit *Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/tmp/mysqld.sock' (2)*?*

*Wie es aussieht kann der schon zu meinem MySQL Server Kontakt aufnehmen. Die Connection-Daten sind soweit auch richtig. Bitte encrypt(PHP_Fehlermeldungsgelabber); in normal verständliche Aufforderungen an den Programmierer.
thx($YOU);

luma
*


----------



## Dragosani (7. August 2009)

Sicher, dass da ein MySQL Server läuft?

http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/en/can-not-connect-to-server.html

Ansonsten poste mal Deinen Code.


----------



## Loomis (7. August 2009)

Hi,

selbst wenn man garkein Englisch kann, sollte es in der heutigen Zeit möglich sein das zu übersetzen: http://translate.google.de/translat...ocal+MySQL+server+through+socket&sl=en&tl=de#

Klickt man gleichzeitg bei Google oben Links auf "Web", kommt man über den *ersten* Eintrag direkt aufs MySql Handbuch, mit der passenden Fehlermeldung: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/de/can-not-connect-to-server.html


----------



## bircke (7. August 2009)

Hallo, 

probiere mal folgenden PHP code um zu sehn was auf deinem Server installiert und aktiviert ist: 


```
<?php
     phpinfo();
?>
```

oder du probierst mal folgendes um zu sehn ob die Mysql-Datenbank erreichbar ist


```
<?php
$user = ""; //Benutzername 
$pass = ""; // Passwort
$mysqlserver= "localhost";  //Mysql Server Adresse
$link = mysql_connect( $mysqlserver, $user, $pass);
if (!$link) {
      echo "Die Verbindung zum Server konnte nicht hergestellt werden";
   }
else {
          echo "Die Verbindung zum Server wurde hergestellt";
}
```

Mfg Bircke


----------



## Napofis (7. August 2009)

bircke hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> probiere mal folgenden PHP code um zu sehn was auf deinem Server installiert und aktiviert ist:
> 
> ...





> Warning: mysql_query() [function.mysql-query]: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/tmp/mysqld.sock' (2) in /homepages/0/d279759275/htdocs/XXX/login.php on line 10



Da oben steht eindeutig das der Server über den Soket nicht erreichbar ist 
Und in phpInfo() wirst du mit Sicherheit nichts finden zur Verbindung zum MySQL Server .


----------



## ZodiacXP (7. August 2009)

http://www.unixboard.de/vb3/showthread.php?t=8227 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> im mysql install-directory /pfad/zu/mysql/var müsste es eine datei geben die sich
> dein_hostname.err nennt.
> da müsste evtl. mehr [...] stehen warum der fehler kommt.



Zudem noch ein Link, der für diesen Fehler dort geholfen hat:
http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/en/problems-with-mysql-sock.html


----------



## wod2008 (7. August 2009)

Napofis hat gesagt.:


> Da oben steht eindeutig das der Server über den Soket nicht erreichbar ist
> Und in phpInfo() wirst du mit Sicherheit nichts finden zur Verbindung zum MySQL Server .


Man könnte mit phpinfo feststellen ob MySQL Support eingestellt ist


----------

